# Behringer Europower EP4000 reparacion



## moonwalker (Oct 19, 2016)

hola muchachos que el Señor Jesús les bendiga, bueno en esta ocasión traigo algo que no es tan usual y se trata acerca de la reparación de un amplificador marca Behringer EP4000 clase H el cual vino a mi taller y tomando como referencia el Canal 1 este tiene cinco transistores en corto total: cuatro A1943 y uno C5200 ademas que extrañamente todas las resistencias de emisor 5W 0.22 ohmios de dicho transistores están totalmente abiertas aun se dañaron las resistencias de emisor de los transistores C5200 que quedaron ilesos; las resistencias de 1 watt de 22 ohmios que polarizan las bases de los transistores finales están abiertas.

 el cliente me dijo que lo prestó a un buen amigo pero se lo regresó con ese tremendo problema, que pasaría allí? ya que ni siquiera intervino el circuito detector Dc constituido por el crowbar triac y compañía, es que ni siquiera se abrió el fusible... 
bueno chicos haciendo el reemplazo de cada uno de los transistores dañados ademas de las resistencias de emisor y polarización de base, es necesario para este amplificador usar transistores A1943 y C5200 apareados respecto a los originales que quedaron sanos? ya que he escuchado que tal vez eso sea determinante o si compro sin importar estas medidas, solo me bastaría con ajustar el Bias??? de antemano le agradezco a toda esta comunidad de colegas expertos y esperando salir de algunos trabajos para subir unos aportes de amplificadores con PCB compacto y ajustes varios en el nombre de Jesús...



aqui el diagrama por si acaso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2016)

Me parece que te entró el protector por tensión contínua en parlantes D15 o D27 , aunque deberían haber saltado F1 o F2


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 20, 2016)

Lo raro Dosmetros que ni siquiera los fusibles de salida se dieron por enterado... todas las resistencias están abiertas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2016)

Y si lo conectaron a mayor tensión y no aguantaron los transistores ? 

Y si le cayó agua . . .  ?

Los drivers están bien ? Los Mosfets ?


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 21, 2016)

Los drivers y los Mosfets están perfecto colega Dos, yo le pregunto al cliente que que paso allí? Y solo me responden se lo preste a un amigo y vino así... revisando el otro canal, se dañaron solo dos transistores: uno C5200 y un complemento pero tambien todas las resistencias de emisor 0.22 ohm se abrieron aun las de los transistores que estan sanos, y las resistencias de 22 ohmios 2 watt tambien abiertas.. los drivers como te dije estan bien y los Mosfets están buenos, los diodos MR están perfectos, todo está bien como si no hubiera ocurrido nada..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2016)

Si , medio de locos :loco:


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 21, 2016)

jajajaj y colega Dos, u me aconsejas usted en su conocimiento, estos amplificadores originales deben ser reparados con transistores originales apareados o no? o solo luego de reemplazar ajustar el bias al nivel requerido y listo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2016)

Transistores originales apareados previamente , o sea que hay que comprar bastantes de mas


----------



## zopilote (Oct 21, 2016)

Revisa los condensadores de la placa, estos suelen causar lo que mensionas.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 21, 2016)

te refieres a los condensadores grandes principales de la fuente??


----------



## zopilote (Oct 21, 2016)

De los cuatro que tiene (12000uF) uno de ellos siempre falla, se quedan secos y no marcan nada en uF.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 21, 2016)

gracias Dos y zopilote por sus sugerencias; lo que voy a hacer colegas es:
*pasare los 6 transistores del canal 2 al canal 1 mas los que quedaron bueno de este ultimo; eso si comprobando los voltajes de la fuente que se encuentren en simetria y reemplazar todas las resistencias; con serie de bombillo conectar y verificar voltajes y calentamiento asi como Bias.. chicos, que tipo de crcuito me recomiendan para aparear los transistores finales?? si, Dos tengo que comprar varios..


----------



## Yairman (Oct 21, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> jajajaj y colega Dos, u me aconsejas usted en su conocimiento, estos amplificadores originales deben ser reparados con transistores originales apareados o no? o solo luego de reemplazar ajustar el bias al nivel requerido y listo?



Estos amplificadores son de lo peor, no son originales son copias de amplificadores de gama media y alta como la RMX, hechos con materiales de baja calidad.

Si quemo las resistencias de los emisores la falla principal se produjo directamente de la fuente.

Antes de realizar algún montaje, revisa que la fuente no tenga alguna caida de tensión o el voltaje simétrico difiera del uno al otro.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 21, 2016)

tienes razon yaitronica.. hace dos años en la ciudad de Barranquilla,me entreviste con Pastor Sanchez, un reconocido reparador de amplificadores originales y punto autorizado en QSC audio y lo que me dijo fue: " No les recomiendo muchachos amplificador Behringer chinos porque son una Bomba de tiempo, aqui me vienen arsenales de amplificadores de estos vienen y van; alla en el deposito tengo varios para la chatarrizacion" y comprobado yaritronica lo que tu me dices.


----------



## Yairman (Oct 21, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> tienes razon yaitronica.. hace dos años en la ciudad de Barranquilla,me entreviste con Pastor Sanchez, un reconocido reparador de amplificadores originales y punto autorizado en QSC audio y lo que me dijo fue: " No les recomiendo muchachos amplificador Behringer chinos porque son una Bomba de tiempo, aqui me vienen arsenales de amplificadores de estos vienen y van; alla en el deposito tengo varios para la chatarrizacion" y comprobado yaritronica lo que tu me dices.




Es un problema estos amplificadores y cuando crees que todo esta listo y la reparación a culminado, de la nada un nuevo chicharrón. 

He reparado uno que otro amplificador de esa marca y creeme que son las fallas mas extrañas que he visto.

Espero que puedas encontrar la falla y que no tengas contratiempos.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 21, 2016)

por eso colega coloque este tema aqui en foros de electronica para que ustedes me ayudaran porque ya he sabido de muchos comentarios acerca de lo que hacen estos amplificadores y si es una copia del RMX2450 de QSC


----------



## Yairman (Oct 22, 2016)

Si en efecto es así,  puedes iniciar con lo que nos comentas, lo que si debes tener presente al momento de aparear es la corriente offset, como sabras cada fabricante  dispone su calibración por debajo de 50mV.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 22, 2016)

gracias colega por la sugerencia; tenia pensado calibrar la offset current guiandome por lo que expone el manual de servicion de QSC2450 el cual indica que debe conseguirse una tension de 0.09 V atraves de una resistencia de emisor del transistor driver.. los 50mV los consigo en que punto colega??


----------



## Yairman (Oct 22, 2016)

El DC offset se mide en el operacional 4580, los buenos amplificadores traen el VR para ese ajuste no se si el tuyo lo tenga.

Por lo general este IC superficial es de mala calidad, cuando se descalibran las bias y funde el diodo 1N4934 junto a estas, hay que reemplazar el IC, es todo un chicharrón ese clon.

Si te da una distorsión alta te indica un alto Offset DC a la salida.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 24, 2016)

hola yai; este amplificador no posee ajuste de offset voltage pero si offset current o bias y es el que se debe ajustar; posee como amplificador operacional el 4580 y si pana tienes razon el 4558 esta saliendo de malisima calidad y un colega de argentina estaba buscando una falla rara de sonido y le estaba sacando canas verdes porque no encontraba la falla; se le dio por cambiar el 4558 el cual habia comprado (es decir era nuevo :/ ) por un TL082 y solucionado problema


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 26, 2016)

Hola Dosmetros y Yaitronica; bueno ya con un tiempo algo mas holgado ya tengo una gran avance bueno al menos ya el canal Dos esta funcionando correctamente, buen sonido y limpio.. Este canal dos era el que estaba mas averiado pero gracias a Jesus y verificando voltajes en Bajo y Alto en H estan totalmente simetricos, +15/-15V en amplificadores operacionales, +12V en step drivers.. verificando la caida de tension en las R de emisor de los transistores drivers: 70mV como lo especifica el manual para obtener una corriente de polarizacion en reposo segura en los transistores de salida. Bueno comentare mas avances. Gracias


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 2, 2016)

Dosmetros y yaitronica y resto del foro; bueno tengo novedades acerca del amplificador; bueno el canal 2 como ya expuse esta en correcto funcionamiento; ayer y hoy estuve en el canal 1 y bueno reemplazando los dos transistores que se averiaron y todas las resistencias de emisor nuevas coloque los bombillos series y procedi a encender el amplificador; filamento muy tenues indicando que no hay corto dentro del canal reparado pero al verificar los voltajes Low rail y High rail hay una discrepancia de 4 voltios entre ellos, es decir no son totalmente simetricos los niveles de voltajes como en el canal 2 : +49 /- 45   +98 / -94, tal vez esto no sea tan determinante o tal vez si pero lo mas preocupante es que existe Offset voltage o voltaje DC en la salida : 1.8V lo cual es muy alto; revise cada diodo, los switch mosfet, los drivers T15 y T17 y una nueva revision a los transistores de salida y todo correcto..se revisaron los circuitos step drivers y todo bien; Que me aconsejan colegas?



al conectar la tarjeta del canal 1 con el canal 2 por medio de los conectores X21 - X2 respectivamente (porque el preamplificador y diferencial basado en el Opamp IC4 NE5532 del canal 1 se encuentran en el canal 2) entonces se desaparecen los +15/-15 voltios de alimentacion tanto para el operacional IC6 del canal 2 como los +15/-15 voltios de alientacion para IC4 del canal 1 y por ende el canal 2 (canal en funcionamiento) queda totalmente inservible.. bueno colegas cualquier sugerencia la espero y Dios les bendiga y gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2016)

¿ Operacional en corto ?


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 3, 2016)

Hola dosme gracias por responder, voy a destornillar la otra tarjeta para verificar el operacional porque era tambien algo a lo que apuntaba pero me tenia con duda la discrepancia de los niveles de voltaje en la fuente de poder y el voltaje OFFset en la salida ya que aun lo hace no estando conectado el operacional en la entrada

Hola dosme gracias por responder, voy a destornillar la otra tarjeta para verificar el operacional porque era tambien algo a lo que apuntaba pero me tenia con duda la discrepancia de los niveles de voltaje en la fuente de poder y el voltaje OFFset en la salida ya que aun lo hace no estando conectado el operacional en la entrada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2016)

Probá y medí : fuente sola , fuente con canal 1 solo y fuente con canal 2 solo


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 3, 2016)

listo colega; seguire tus sugerencias. gracias


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 15, 2016)

hola Dosme, probando la fuente de alimentacion tenemos: Saque los condensadores de 12000uf y los probe afuera aparte con tensiones +/-HV +/-LV y aun tenian las diferencias de tensiones, es decir no eran simetricos y descubri que dos de los condensadores ocasionaban esto ya que al probar nuevamente las tensiones con nuevos condensadores, los voltajes ya eran simetricos.. coloque todo nuevamente y los voltajes normales en la tarjeta pero aun con OFFSET de salida de 1 voltio y tanto; al probar las tensiones +15 -15 para los operacionales, obtuve +0.9 -0.8, es decir totalmente caido;.. el unico responsable directo podria ser el operacional NE5532 pero verificando sus pines, no hay corto alguno en el, ni impedancia baja sospechosa; Puede que aun asi sea dicho operacional?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2016)

Primero quitalo y probá a ver que pasa con esas tensiones , si suben y se normalizan probale un TL072 que es compatible pata a pata y facil de conseguir . Si no suben  , capacitores , zeners o reguladores mal .

[Soldale un zócalo en lugar del Integrado  ]


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 15, 2016)

hola Dosme; Gracias por tu ayuda colega; lo terrible de este diseño es que el operacional NE5532 es montaje superficial o SMD por lo que es mas critico el reemplazo de componente; no tengo una herramienta a mano para retirar o reemplazar dichos integrados SMD..Si fuese el otro tipo de Montaje seria mas facil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2016)

A lo bestia   , retirás el integrado , a un nuevo operacional le soldás cablecitos finos , seguís el circuito de cada pata y lo soldás en un lugar más cómodo.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 16, 2016)

tomare tu consejo Colega dosme; gracias realmente por tu ayuda


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 23, 2017)

Hola Dosmetros y resto del foro. retomando este amplificador bueno aqui tengo novedades: Reemplace el operacional por uno nuevo y el problema de la ausencia de +15 -15 V aun persistia; estudiando el Troubleshooting en el manual del servicio del RMX2400 de QSC, conclui que el circuito de proteccion MUTE estaba activado y este circuito es el que controla las tensiones para el OPAMP ya sea anulandolo cuando hay sobreconsumo o DC en la salida. Verificando componentes levante los diodos D21 y D22 y listo! los voltajes para el operacional +15 -15V aparecieron, desaparecio el voltaje DC en la salida obteniendo 0 voltios y se hicieron simetricos los voltajes H y L rails en la fuente pero el voltaje en la fuente que antes era de de aprox +/-90 ; +/-45 ahora estan en +/-74 +/-37 y noto que el filamento del bombillo serie esta ligeramente encendido en un 30% que comparando el brillo del bombillo con el otro canal este es totalmente nulo.

Claro no hay calentamiento alto en el disipador solo una leve disipacion no muy perceptible. Elimine momentaneamente el circuito DC detect del Crowbar para saber si el Triac estaba en fuga y nada aun permanece el voltaje bajo; revise nuevamente los transistores y los mosfets y todo OK; bueno espero si podrian darme alguna sugerencia .. Gracias colega : Dios les bendiga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2017)

Bien ahí , ya lo tenés mejor encaminado !

Tiene fuentes separadas para cada canal ¿ no?


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 23, 2017)

Si! Son fuentes separadas, Ahora Dosmetros hice otra prueba de descarte: Desconecte los High Rails y solo conecte los Low Rails de la fuente y el el voltaje se levanto a +/-46.5 Voltios.. Luego pruebo el voltaje en el condensador electrolitico que filtra el +High Rail y habian +46V (logico no esta conectado el voltaje alto AC desde el trafo) luego verfique el voltaje en el condensador electrolitco del -High Rail y hay -31V (valor raro y caido) por lo que deduzco que hay una anomalia en alguno de los circuitos que se alimentan del voltaje alto negativo que causa la caida de tension. Ya mañana Dosmetros continuare colega con la fallita y posteare la solucion aqui si Dios me lo permite. Gracias Dosmetros


----------



## Yairman (Ene 24, 2017)

Parece ser algún transistor con un hFE menor me paso una vez y tenia una caída de tención en un raíl por este motivo, has medido a ver en que punto hay mas caida


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 24, 2017)

Hola yaitronica; bueno ya cambie el condensador C45 4.7uF 250V y se normalizaron los voltajes; la variacion estaba era en el High Rail Negativo y siguiendo cada uno de los circuitos a los que este alimentana, cambie ese condensador y listo! esta en +/-86V y +/-43V (por el bombillo serie en AC) puedo deducir que este condensador provocaba increiblemente una disminucion en el nivel de los voltajes de fuente. ahora lo tengo encendido con bombillo serie y lo deje asi encendido sin audio ni nada conectado a su salida. Toco el disipador y hay una minima disipacion  poco perceptible. verifique la caida de tension a traves de las resistencias de emisor en los transistores drivers y hay 80mV quisiera ajustarlo hasta 65mV como esta el otro canal. Si, en estos amplificadores la diferencia entre Hfe en los transistores podria ser determinante.

hola colegas; bueno ya puse a sonar el canal ya recien reparado pero el sonido es feo, como si fuera ronco y entrecortado, pero si con bastante ganancia; No hay indicacion de clip solo se muestra Led Signal.. No creo que sea por ajuste de bias, la caida de voltaje atraves de las resistencias de emisor es de 78mV es aproximadamente mas o menos como lo especifica el manual o que piensas ustedes?.. Gracias Dosmetros y yaitronica por sus sugerencias.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 24, 2017)

Síntomas de un mal filtrado por lo que se entrecorta, pero puede ser que haya un falso contacto en algún sector GND


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2017)

Puede ser poco filtro . . . 

Que pasa a bajo volumen ?


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 24, 2017)

a bajo volumen se pierde el sonido es decir cuando le bajo el volumen entonces es como mudo y se escucha apenas una parte de la musica de repente y luego se va.. tengo que subirle 3 o 4 lineas y se escucha con buena ganancia pero feo, como ronco y entrecortado.verifique cada transistor de salida en sus conexiones con GND, +/-VCC, drivers y sus conexiones.. Entonces puede ser algun condensador de la fuente? tenia pensado como rastrear la señal despues antes y despues del operacional..


----------



## Yairman (Ene 25, 2017)

Si y no porque puede ser cualquier capacitor que este algo bajo, es buena opción rastrear los Opamp porque el fallo también puede estar en la zona del operacional, y ni hablar cuando salen falsos o quedan rastros de soldadura toca sepilllar bien esas zonas de la placa.

Así me paso con un Yamaha le di mil vueltas y nada, era una pizquita de micro estaño que me tenia en jaque. Distorsionaba y se iba el sonido era extraño antes de retomar nuevamente la reparación le di su buena cepillada y funcionó como un relojito, desde ese día cada reparación de Amp y más con Op-amp le doy sus 3 cepilladas a toda la placa.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 25, 2017)

hola Yaitronica gracias por tu ayuda; Si! voy a limpiar bien la placa pero algo Si confieso!! fui al taller de un amigo que repara celulares para que me quitara el integrado SMD 4580 de dicho canal en reparacion y le coloque uno grande NE5532 cableado cuidadosamente, pero luego de haber conseguido las fallas de desbalances y todo lo demas se me lleno la mente del Cerdo que Vuelve al Lodo y se me dio por conectar nuevamente aquel 4580 SMD que habian extraido; lo solde y quedo fino como de fabrica :/ tal vez fue la puesta de torta Colegas; por eso me gustaria rastrear la Señal del opamp antes (ingreso de señal en pin 3 ---pin1---pin6---pin7 hacia el circuito Bias base driver). Gracias Yaitronica y dosmetros por su ayuda.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 25, 2017)

bueno Colegas Yaitronica, Dosmetros y resto del foro; Con el seguidor de señales empece a rastrear la señal de audio desde la entrada del amplificador y yendo por el camino llegue hasta la entrada no inversora pin 3 del opamp 4580 y la señal esta muy bien de entrada; luego verifique la salida del opamp Pin 1 y el sonido sale Distort, feo, entrecortado (como lo habia descrito anoche) por lo que puedo concluir en gran parte que este Opamp que ya se habia extraido del PCB puede estar averiado; las alimentaciones para +15/-15V para el opamp estan presentes; se verificaron cada diodo comun y zener de 5V6,  resistencias, el puente rectificador que provee el indicador Clip y demas componentes y pistas que forman esta circuiteria del Opamp y todo esta bien. entonces tendre que nuevamente ir donde el colega para que me haga otra vez el trabajo y reconectar el otro encapsulado.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 25, 2017)

Tienes algún SMD para remplazarlo, también me inclino que el Op-amp este averiado, esa la única forma de salir de dudas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2017)

Y no habrá un problema con la realimentación de ese operacional ?  

Resistencia mal soldada , circuito interrumpido . . . capacitorcito abierto o pinchado . . .


----------



## xXBlueDemoXx (Ene 25, 2017)

Sucedió lo siguiente. El ampli se puede poner en modo puente es decir aprovechar las dos etapas en una sola potencia acomodando los switchs en el panel posterior para el efecto, conectaron mal los speaker's además. No se puede poner sustitutos sin afectar las piezas que quedaron buenas. Sugiero visitar la página de Behringuer para obtener un distribuidor y/o hacer un pedido con los reemplazos adecuados.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 25, 2017)

hola Gracias por las respuestas colegas; bueno ya mañana reemplazaria el SMD no tengo uno a mano lo que puedo deducir es que cuando se extrajo el integrado no se si con el calor del Blower se averio y yo de terco lo conecte nuevamente; todas las pistas y los caminos los inspeccione con diagrama en mano y todo OK; desconectare el potenciometro que controla el audio saliente del pin 1 y quedar solamente con el 1/2 operacional y salir de duda si el audio ya viene deformado del operacional o se deforma al ingresar por el pin 6 por algun condensadorcito o resistencia que componen el circuito de filtro subsonico. En un punto autorizado de Behringer y QSC el propio jefe del taller dijo que estos amplificadores de Behringer no son ni siquiera una copia buena de QSC por lo que no se los aconseja a nadie; Creo que por algo lo diria. pero ya mañana colegas les tendre buenas noticias Dios permita


----------



## Yairman (Ene 26, 2017)

Precisamente cuando vi que lo estabas reparando te comente aquí eso https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...4000-reparacion-147692/#post1134086:facepalm:

Yo poco me dedico a reparaciones si me gusta pero el tiempo ya poco me alcanza para dedicarle horas o hasta días en una reparación, antes si lo hacia con mucha paciencia y lo que me quedo de experiencia es no meterme en un chicharrón Behringer clonado, te va hacer berinchiar

En mis viejos tiempos en ese tipo de amplificadores, ya uno sabía que el Opamp smd salia defectuoso, incluso le metían condensadores reciclados, la soldaduras de mala calidad en fin es todo un Behrigchicharrón.

Mucha suerte y paciencia  amigo con la reparación


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 26, 2017)

Gracias Yairman (Yaitronica) jajaja.. pues Si, ya tu me lo habias confirmado lo mismo que me habia dicho el Jefe del punto autorizado (me mostro una cantidad de chassis de Behringer arrumados por costos altos de reparacion cuyo dueños no quisieron recuperar) gracias por tu consejo. Pienso que es 4580 se averio tras haber sido extraido con el blower caliente. Pienso que ya no habria mas que buscar ya que si la primera mitad del operacional que recibe la señal de audio entrante distort en su salida , lo unico que esta conectado a dicha salida pin 1 seria el extremo del potenciometro, la realimentacion hacia pin 2 y la salida del integrado compresor.. pronto obtendran repuestas a ver que Dios me ayude con esto. Gracias colegas.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 26, 2017)

Cuando yo cambiaba esos 4580 SMD en ciertas potencias no era tan fácil encontrarlos, así que en las tarjetas de sonido para PC venían unos muy buenos Op-amp, apenas los colocaba el sonido era calidoso, ya hoy en día con tanto semiconductor falsificado es un lío una reparación.

Ahora como muchos amplificadores traen mucho SMD ya toca tener buena herramienta para hacer trabajos impecables, en Bogota hay una promo de un microscopio es el AK15 Yaxun no es lo último, pero es de gran utilidad y a buen precio encargue uno para probarlo y es excelente, me lo enviaron gratis a Fusagasuga.


----------



## xXBlueDemoXx (Ene 26, 2017)

Precisamente cuando vi que lo estabas reparando te comente aquí eso 

Yo poco me dedico a reparaciones si me gusta pero el tiempo ya poco me alcanza para dedicarle horas o hasta días en una reparación, antes si lo hacia con mucha paciencia y lo que me quedo de experiencia es no meterme en un chicharrón Behringer clonado, te va hacer berinchiar

En mis viejos tiempos en ese tipo de amplificadores, ya uno sabía que el Opamp smd salia defectuoso, incluso le metían condensadores reciclados, la soldaduras de mala calidad en fin es todo un Behrigchicharrón.

Mucha suerte y paciencia  amigo con la reparación



Pues yo tengo un rack con 3 de estos y no le pide nada a los QSC. Obviamente una potencia profesional (por que esta marca para mi gusto es profesional) se pone en manos de gente profesional. Yo no confío en sus protecciones por que no hay nada 100% seguro. He comprobado que son muy delicados y por la potencia hasta se me han quemado literalmente bocinas JBL de 18" y al ampli no le pasa nada, así es que las condiciones en las que trabaja deben ser muy cuidadas. A ese ampli quemado yo lo daría por muerto y sustituyo la tarjeta completa, sale más barato y quedas sastisfecho por que sigues teniendo un ampli original.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 26, 2017)

hola Yairman: me gustaria tener esa herramienta, cuanto es su costo en Bogota? para averiguarla aca en Barranquilla.. xxxbluexxx, todavia creo que puede salvarse la etapa, cambiare el operacional y alli veremos si persiste..gracias colega por sus ayudas..


----------



## Yairman (Ene 26, 2017)

moonwalker dijo:


> hola Yairman: me gustaria tener esa herramienta, cuanto es su costo en Bogota? para averiguarla aca en Barranquilla.. xxxbluexxx, todavia creo que puede salvarse la etapa, cambiare el operacional y alli veremos si persiste..gracias colega por sus ayudas..




Por aquí lo puedes pedir _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-432253663-microscopio-yaxun-ak-15-original-envio-gratis-_JM_

Claro esta que hay unos un poco mejores pero no me arrepiento de haberlo comprado, hay unos microscopios de mas de $500.000 y son de juguete, este me gusto mucho porque tiene uno la distancia perfecta para desoldar y soldar.


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 4, 2017)

hola muchachos bueno ya hoynuevamente retomé este amplificador y con el reemplazo del operacional 4580 por un ne5532 empecé a rastrear la señal de audio desde la entrada pin 3 hasta la salida pin 1 con la decepción que el audio distorsionado, ronco y entrecortado aún continuaba por lo que el Opamp queaba complentamente descartado. Con el plano en mano empecé a analizar el circuito RC de realimnentqcion  R142 - C73 entre el pin 1 y 2 descartando la R y reemplazando C pero aun continuaba el problema entonces concluí que el único elemento conectado al opamp IC4 era el comparador de transconductancia V13700 IC5 que actúa de atenuador automático de ganancia al controlar el lazo de realimentacion de IC4. Primero levanté R158



que conecta la salida del IC4 con la entrada de IC5 y el audio distorsionado persistía y por último aislé el pin 5 de IC5 que está conectado directamente al pin 2 del opamp y al fin colegas, el audio sale limpio y sin la descrita distorsión. Como conclusión se podría dar como otro diagnóstico que el operacional de trasconductancia IC5 V13700 se encuentra averiado. Voy a a reconectar todo y probaré con parlantes y ya doy novedades,GRACIAS muchachos. cualquier sugerencia la espero. Gracias Dios les bendiga


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 7, 2017)

hola chicos que le Señor Jesucristo les bendiga. Bueno el amplificador ya esta en un 90 porciento de funcionamiento y digo que falta un 10 % debido hay una fallita extra que presenta el duro y recio canal 1 el cual presenta audio como saturado con LED Clip rojo encendido cuando se enciende el amplificador; al apagar y encender varias veces el amplificador, el audio  vuelve a la normalidad apagándose el LED Clip rojo y encendiéndose el LED



el led Signal entonces el audio es claro y limpio sin saturación ni nada por el estilo. La medición que hice fue la siguiente: durante el episodio del LED rojo de Clip encendido con audio saturado y distorsionado, se verificaron los voltajes en el amplificador operacional NE5532 IC4 y se encontró que el voltaje de alimentación positivo +15V en pin 8 se encuentra en +5.6V aproximadamente mientras el voltaje negativo en el pin 4 se encuentra en -15V lo cual es lo normal. En conclusión, es en el rail +15V donde se encuentra la avería y luego de chequear los componentes que se encuentran relacionados con la misma pienso colegas que debe ser problemas de capacidad en uno de los condensadores gordos de fuente, especialmente en el que filtra la tensión +H (+110V) de donde provienen este voltaje +15v.. voy a cambiarlo con otro de prueba y comento. gracias colegas por su atención


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 9, 2017)

hola yairman, dosmetros y resto de esta gran comunidad. Bueno les escribo nuevamente para decirles que la reparación del amplificador Behringer EP4000 fue todo un éxito. Quiero hacerles un recuento del numero de fallas y una breve solución para que los que tengan este tipo de amplificador (muy difundido por aquí en estos lares) en reparación les sirva esto como una guía que les ayude a encarar estos amplificadores realmente algo complicados:
1-Transistores de salida en corto tanto en canal 1 como canal 2 y todas las resistencia de 5watt 0.22 abiertas
2-IC5 comparador de trasconductancia V13700 averiado que afectaba el lazo de realimentacón de IC4 causando un sonido ronco y entrecortado. 
3-condensador electrolítico C48 4u7 250V averiado causando una caida de tension en el rail High de la fuente en el canal 1
4-diodo D21 con fuga activando erróneamente el circuito Mute. 

colegas les doy sinceramente gracias por haberme ayudado a encarar esta falla, y el Señor Jesús les bendiga y les de mucha prosperidad.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Sep 28, 2021)

Saludos compañeros 
Estoy reparado un ep2500. El cual el canal 2 está operativo.
Canal 1 con averia
Encontrada
2 / 5200 dañados y un 1943.
2 50n06 dañados y las resistencias 22j también estaban abiertas.
Ya realicé el reemplazo.
Pero todavía hay una falla el dicho canal
La cual me está arrojando un dc de 2.5v en la salida.
También mido la tención entre emisor colector. En el 1943 tengo 48v y en 5200 tengo 52v .
Hay un desbalance.
El tema es que mido la tención en la fuente y están los valores simétricos en los capacitores.
Otra falla estoy midiendo en el operacional el cual
Ic4 tengo el pin 4/560mv pin 8/1v en el cual debería tener 15v .
El ic6.pin 4 hay 12.5 pin 8. 10.5v
Y al unir el canal 1 al 2 por sus conexiones. Hay una caída de tencion.
En los ic 4 / pin 4 .4v pin 8 3v
Igual el ic6 pin 4 . 4v pin 8. 3v
Agradezco su ayuda compañeros
Ya e realizado pasos mencionados aquí pr el compañero  pero sigo sin dar con el clavo


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 29, 2021)

Creo que opera en clase H. Si es asi, verifica los transistores de conmutacion de voltajes.
Si es el mismo que el del primer post, hay un mosfet para esa parte.
Otra cosas, si hay fichas de conexion, verifica que estén haciendo buen contacto


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Sep 30, 2021)

Correcto djt3 es un clase h . 
El cual trabaja colector común el cual es similar al qsc2450.
El tema es que tengo un devalance de tenciones en la rama positiva tengo 55 v y el la rama negativa  tengo 49v.
 Tengo  un offset de 2v 
Estoy midiendo  el la fuente  y hay los voltajes  son totalmente simétricos. 
El desvalance  está presente en los transistores finales


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 30, 2021)

Pero no corroboraste lo que te puse?
Tuve algo similar, y en parte (aparte del desastre que habia) eran los conectores.
Por otro lado, y si el mosfet no está en saturacion, entra en zona lineal..


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 30, 2021)

Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Correcto djt3 es un clase h .
> El cual trabaja colector común el cual es similar al qsc2450.
> El tema es que tengo un devalance de tenciones en la rama positiva tengo 55 v y el la rama negativa  tengo 49v.
> Tengo  un offset de 2v
> ...


Luis, no entiendo mucho algo que dices. Debes comprobar bien y en puntos de voltaje donde raspes bien para que la medición con las puntas del voltimetro sean certeras. Ahora en estos amplificadores, un voltaje offset de salida se debe a varias causas y una de las más frecuentes es debido a un voltaje de alimentación asimétrico. Debes comprobar que el voltaje esté en +/-55 y +/-110V (creo que el EP2500 es clase H operando igual al EP4000 que expuse en este tema). Mide la tensión +/-VL (+/-55V) antes (fuente de poder) y luego del Diodo bypass, anota los valores y nos los comentas. La tensión de +/-15V para el opamp es fundamental y crítica y no debe poseer ninguna asimetría salvo por lo menos por 1 voltio (y creo que ya representa una diferencia que trae problemas) ya que una diferencia normal lo considero yo en el orden de los milivoltios según la experiencia que he tenido con esta topología.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 1, 2021)

Buenos días moon .
Correcto  el ep2500 es idéntico al ep4000
El cual me estoy guiando por el tema que expones en el post.
En este momento desmonte los filtros de 12mil mf. Verificado los valores están en 11mil mf voy a volver a montar y medir los valores en la fuente  y comento los valores  .


moonwalker dijo:


> Luis, no entiendo mucho algo que dices. Debes comprobar bien y en puntos de voltaje donde raspes bien para que la medición con las puntas del voltimetro sean certeras. Ahora en estos amplificadores, un voltaje offset de salida se debe a varias causas y una de las más frecuentes es debido a un voltaje de alimentación asimétrico. Debes comprobar que el voltaje esté en +/-55 y +/-110V (creo que el EP2500 es clase H operando igual al EP4000 que expuse en este tema). Mide la tensión +/-VL (+/-55V) antes (fuente de poder) y luego del Diodo bypass, anota los valores y nos los comentas. La tensión de +/-15V para el opamp es fundamental y crítica y no debe poseer ninguna asimetría salvo por lo menos por 1 voltio (y creo que ya representa una diferencia que trae problemas) ya que una diferencia normal lo considero yo en el orden de los milivoltios según la experiencia que he tenido con esta topología.





moonwalker dijo:


> Luis, no entiendo mucho algo que dices. Debes comprobar bien y en puntos de voltaje donde raspes bien para que la medición con las puntas del voltimetro sean certeras. Ahora en estos amplificadores, un voltaje offset de salida se debe a varias causas y una de las más frecuentes es debido a un voltaje de alimentación asimétrico. Debes comprobar que el voltaje esté en +/-55 y +/-110V (creo que el EP2500 es clase H operando igual al EP4000 que expuse en este tema). Mide la tensión +/-VL (+/-55V) antes (fuente de poder) y luego del Diodo bypass, anota los valores y nos los comentas. La tensión de +/-15V para el opamp es fundamental y crítica y no debe poseer ninguna asimetría salvo por lo menos por 1 voltio (y creo que ya representa una diferencia que trae problemas) ya que una diferencia normal lo considero yo en el orden de los milivoltios según la experiencia que he tenido con esta topología.


Moon voy a ensamblar nuevamente la targeta ya que desmonte  varios componentes  y tomar las mediciones  y te comento.  
Tengo una duda referencia  al la tención  que se genera -15 + 15 en los operacionales  esa tencion proviene  de los -110 +110 de la fuente  ?


----------



## felixreal (Oct 1, 2021)

Hola!

Dudo que esté tomado de los 110v, es más simple bajar de 55v a 15v. 

Aunque diría que tiene su propio devanado, pero no he analizado el circuito a fondo.

Como ya han dicho, la alimentación simétrica es vital en éste tipo de amplificadores con operacional en la realimentación.

Yo empezaría por ahí.

Saludos!


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 1, 2021)

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Dudo que esté tomado de los 110v, es más simple bajar de 55v a 15v.
> 
> ...


Saludos Félix el tema es que en lo que co echo la rama -110v +110 aparecen los voltajes  en el operacional anexo  el diagrama


Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Saludos Félix el tema es que en lo que co echo la rama -110v +110 aparecen los voltajes  en el operacional anexo  el diagrama


A mi parecer se alimenta de los 110.


----------



## felixreal (Oct 1, 2021)

Hola! 
Pues sí, ahora que lo veo, necesidades del diseño, supongo.

Pues eso, parece que tienes un cortocircuito en alguna parte de los +-15, o hay que ver si llegan bien.

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 1, 2021)

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> Pues sí, ahora que lo veo, necesidades del diseño, supongo.
> 
> Pues eso, parece que tienes un cortocircuito en alguna parte de los +-15, o hay que ver si llegan bien.
> ...





Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Saludos Félix el tema es que en lo que co echo la rama -110v +110 aparecen los voltajes  en el operacional anexo  el diagrama
> 
> A mi parecer se alimenta de los 110.



Sí.. El voltaje de +/-15V se toma de +/-110V. No me comentaste como están los voltajes +/-55V y +/-110V en la fuente de poder. Si existe una asimetría en éstos vas a tener un desbalance importante en el amplificador y se reflejará como voltaje offset en la salida. Saludos.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 1, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Sí.. El voltaje de +/-15V se toma de +/-110V. No me comentaste como están los voltajes +/-55V y +/-110V en la fuente de poder. Si existe una asimetría en éstos vas a tener un desbalance importante en el amplificador y se reflejará como voltaje offset en la salida. Saludos.


Saludos  moon  en este momento  estoy realizando las mediciones  la cual en la fuente tengo los siguientes  valores 
En la fuente 
Tomando desde  el x12 como tapa central 
De x12 a 13 tengo +51 dc
De x12 a 14 tengo +103 dc
De x12 a x20 tengo -55dc 
X12 a x16 tengo -103 dc 
 Esta medición  la estoy realizando  sin conectar  el canal 1 al 2


Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Saludos  moon  en este momento  estoy realizando las mediciones  la cual en la fuente tengo los siguientes  valores
> En la fuente
> Tomando desde  el x12 como tapa central
> De x12 a 13 tengo +51 dc
> ...


Lo raro es que tengo los voltajes  altos totalmente simétricos  . Y para llegar a ese voltaje  primero  tiene que pasar el filtrado por el riel bajo .en serie .
En los diodos tener tengo 
D9 =4.8v 
D12.= 2 v 
D10=15v 
D11=15v 
Están caídos los voltajes  del operacional correspondiente  al canal 1


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 1, 2021)

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> Pues sí, ahora que lo veo, necesidades del diseño, supongo.
> 
> Pues eso, parece que tienes un cortocircuito en alguna parte de los +-15, o hay que ver si llegan bien.
> ...


Saludos !
Felix no me están llegando  los -+15 creo que puede ser por el desvalance  asimétrico. 
Ya e revisado diodo por diodo junto a todos sus transistores  y nada con la falla


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 2, 2021)

Saludos  indagando más la placa me encontré  con el t42 averiado  el cual a su vez desmonte el t41 y encuentro sus valores  altos en escala de diodo me marca 1100


Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Saludos  indagando más la placa me encontré  con el t42 averiado  el cual a su vez desmonte el t41 y encuentro sus valores  altos en escala de diodo me marca 1100


El teme es que no tengo ese transitor smd el cual es un npn cual le podría reemplazar ya que encontré en placas recicladas transitor npn tipo smd lo que no encuentro  es como ver su data. Y comparar que soporten el.mismo voltaje


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 2, 2021)

Definitivamente hay una cancelación en el voltaje +/-15V el cual se podría por daños en el mismo operacional o por la activación de un circuito de protección Null (ahora creo que este modelo usa solamente un crowbar).
Verificar Luis, todos los diodos de reposición y los diodos Zeners de regulación para los +/-15V. Además verificar las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida, y las de emisor para los transistores drivers.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 2, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Definitivamente hay una cancelación en el voltaje +/-15V el cual se podría por daños en el mismo operacional o por la activación de un circuito de protección Null (ahora creo que este modelo usa solamente un crowbar).
> Verificar Luis, todos los diodos de reposición y los diodos Zeners de regulación para los +/-15V. Además verificar las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida, y las de emisor para los transistores drivers.


El día de hoy procedí a  verificar  los smd
Me encontré el t42 . El a06 estaba en corto procedi a reemplazar y levantó +15 en el d9 . Pero aún tengo una línea caída corresponde al d12 en el cual tengo solo -3*V*.
Verifique el d22 t41 y t40 están  perfectamente  igual a los diodo asociados .


Luisliendo88 dijo:


> El día de hoy procedí a  verificar  los smd
> Me encontré el t42 . El a06 estaba en corto procedi a reemplazar y levantó +15 en el d9 . Pero aún tengo una línea caída corresponde al d12 en el cual tengo solo -3v.
> Verifique el d22 t41 y t40 están  perfectamente  igual a los diodo asociados .


Voy a verificar  lo que mencionas  y te comento  ya creo que me falta que lleguen los -15 al tener d22 para que este el operacinal simétrico.
En los transistores finales mido entre base y colector
En 1943 tengo una ten*s*ión de 69*V*
Y en 5200 una ten*s*ión de 52 *V*


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 2, 2021)

Luisliendo88 dijo:


> El día de hoy procedí a  verificar  los smd
> Me encontré el t42 . El a06 estaba en corto procedi a reemplazar y levantó +15 en el d9 . Pero aún tengo una línea caída corresponde al d12 en el cual tengo solo -3*V*.
> Verifique el d22 t41 y t40 están  perfectamente  igual a los diodo asociados .
> 
> ...


Una lectura entre base y colector en los transistores de salida no ayuda de mucho. Mide le tensión +/-VL (+/-55V) entre colector y GND. Allí vemos la asimetría que debe inclinarse por el lado negativo ya que precisamente allí es donde la tensión negativa -15V está disminuida pero recordando siempre que mencionada tensión procede de los -110V así que también verificar +/-VH (-/+110V). 

Puedes verificar continuidad en el pin 4 del operacional a ver si consigues algún valor resistivo de bajo valor. Comentar los resultados de las lecturas de tensiones.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 2, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Una lectura entre base y colector en los transistores de salida no ayuda de mucho. Mide le tensión +/-VL (+/-55V) entre colector y GND. Allí vemos la asimetría que debe inclinarse por el lado negativo ya que precisamente allí es donde la tensión negativa -15V está disminuida pero recordando siempre que mencionada tensión procede de los -110V así que también verificar +/-VH (-/+110V).
> 
> Puedes verificar continuidad en el pin 4 del operacional a ver si consigues algún valor resistivo de bajo valor. Comentar los resultados de las lecturas de tensiones.


Los resultados en las lecturas  fueron los siguientes. 
-95.9 - 50 0 +47.6 + 95.8
En los los zener. 
D9= +15
D12= - 3.8v 
Y un voltaje  dc de 3v en salida 

Ya e verificado todos los transistores nada solo encontré uno fallido el cual fue el t42 . El cual reemplace y estabilizó al d9 . Arrojando los +15 pero no e logrado estabilizar  el v de d12.
A lo último  entró en corto el 50n06. T16 .


Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Los resultados en las lecturas  fueron los siguientes.
> -95.9 - 50 0 +47.6 + 95.8
> En los los zener.
> D9= +15
> ...


En el operacional  ic4= tengo 
Pin 4 =13k 
Pin 8=20k


Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Los resultados en las lecturas  fueron los siguientes.
> -95.9 - 50 0 +47.6 + 95.8
> En los los zener.
> D9= +15
> ...


En el operacional  ic4= tengo 
Pin 4 =13k 
Pin 8=20k


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 3, 2021)

Es raro que se haya cortado T16. Respecto a la tensión de -15V, trata de reemplazar el zener D12 además reemplaza C14 y también los diodos D70 y D71. Verificar R62 y R65 y comentar resultados.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 3, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Es raro que se haya cortado T16. Respecto a la tensión de -15V, trata de reemplazar el zener D12 además reemplaza C14 y también los diodos D70 y D71. Verificar R62 y R65 y comentar resultados.


Perfecto moon voy  a verificar  y te comento


----------



## Luis fernando210 (May 20, 2022)

Colegas una consulta tengo un poder behringer ep 4000 ahora se me queda prendido el led rojo no desliga. Alguna ayudidita
Hola colegas buenos días tengo un poder behringer ep 4000 ahora el problemita que tengo esque queda prendido el led rojo no desliga . Alguna ayudita porfa.


----------



## malesi (May 20, 2022)

Luis fernando210 dijo:


> Colegas una consulta tengo un poder behringer ep 4000 ahora se me queda prendido el led rojo no desliga. Alguna ayudidita
> Hola colegas buenos días tengo un poder behringer ep 4000 ahora el problemita que tengo esque queda prendido el led rojo no desliga . Alguna ayudita porfa.



poder | Diccionario de la lengua española

*Se dice etapa de potencia 🙏 *


----------



## DJ T3 (May 20, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> poder | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> *Se dice etapa de potencia 🙏*


Quizas quiso decir "el poder de la etapa de potencia", peeero resumido...  😅 

@Luis fernando210 por como comentas, no tienes idea de electronica, pero por las dudas aclara tu experiencia en electrónica, herramientas, etc...

Sino lo mas factible y recomendable es llevarlo a alguien con experiencia, ya que podrías estar manejando tensiones peligrosas, y eso no esta bueno...


----------

